# Would you rather kill a person or an animal?



## Diabeetus (Apr 14, 2018)

I'd choose killing an animal before a person. 

Yeah, I'd feel like shit for killing an animal. But people are generally more useful for the betterment of society. Plus I already indirectly kill plenty of animals by eating meat and crap. Why should, in that case, me killing animals directly and indirectly be different? I love animals, but it's what I gotta do.


----------



## ES 148 (Apr 14, 2018)

Why is this a question?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Apr 14, 2018)

Destroy everything.


----------



## Audit (Apr 14, 2018)

I can reclassify any person that I dislike as an animal without a second thought. Ergo, almost anything I kill is an animal.


----------



## QI 541 (Apr 14, 2018)

Depends on the person... and sometimes the animal


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2018)

If it flies it dies.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Apr 14, 2018)

both


----------



## Piss Clam (Apr 14, 2018)

If I could I would give the human a warning, so I would have to feel sorrier for the animal, because it could not understand.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Apr 14, 2018)

You can at least eat an animal without law enforcement breaking down your door despite what the vegans and PETA would have you believe.


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 14, 2018)

Depends on the circumstances.



Kari Kamiya said:


> You can at least eat an animal without law enforcement breaking down your door despite what the vegans and PETA would have you believe.


We'll be doing a lot of that to humans tonight, don't you worry.


----------



## Plague Spectrum (Apr 14, 2018)

Depends on the animal and the person.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 14, 2018)

There are so many factors in this there is no substantial correct answer.. But yeah let that animal die bitch. Single Human Life > Single Animal Life.


----------



## IV 445 (Apr 14, 2018)

I want to get used to killing men for the coming days. Can I pick both? Start on big animals like cows and work my way to grown men, no kids or women of course


----------



## H4nzn0 (Apr 14, 2018)

Dumb question but are you counting hornets (or any other giant fucking insect) as animals or no?


----------



## Some JERK (Apr 14, 2018)

Diabeetus-chan said:


> people are generally more useful for the betterment of society


It really does depend on the person. I love my dog, but if someone put a gun to my head and made me choose between shooting a 6-year-old girl or my dog, i'd shoot my dog without question.* As cool as my dog is, there's a 0.0% chance that he might someday cure cancer or broker peace in the Middle East. Now if it's some middle-aged child molester? Fuck that guy. He's getting the bullet and my dog is getting treats.

*And that little girl's parents had better fucking buy me a new dog.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 14, 2018)

This is a bit open ended, but as a hunter I can safely say I've taken lives before, a lot really.  I have a deep respect for the prey I take. But I don't get worked up over it. I am very strict about I will not wing anything, I will not take any shot that I don't have 105% positive feeling it will be a clean kill.

I've done pest control, and that's well different to me personally. At times I've got a bit cocky, arrogant and done some dumber shit to amuse me. I also really want to do boar hunting with a spear, and that is not a clean sport.

I don't get off at all killing shit, but I don't get upset about it unless I've caused  pain. For a Kiwi I'm pretty shitty sociopath.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Apr 14, 2018)

I can apply the definition of "animal" to one who doesn't act like a human.


----------



## WW 635 (Apr 14, 2018)

I eat animals all the time but not humans. Therefore I'm already responsible for many more animal than human deaths.


----------



## Cake Farts (Apr 15, 2018)

Humans are considered animals tho


----------



## Kyria the Great (Apr 16, 2018)

Does Kebab count as human or animal as I am not sure?


----------



## Techpriest (Apr 17, 2018)

Considering I’ve killed animals before because they were tasty, animals


----------



## millais (Apr 17, 2018)

Depends if the person has honored their pledge to eat a certain article of headwear.


----------



## buttonsmasher (Apr 17, 2018)

If I must kill something, I am assuming that it has done something harmful in order to deserve death. For a human to do something harmful is for him to be a morally evil person, but for an animal to do something harmful is simply an instinct which I interrupted. I can justify killing the human, as I am doing the world a service by killing a force of evil.


----------



## Lensherr (Apr 18, 2018)

:powerlevel:Well, considering I harvest deer and wild birds for their meat:powerlevel:, I’m gonna pick animal.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Apr 18, 2018)

I can think of at least one person I could kill guilt free.


----------



## DrunkJoe (Apr 20, 2018)

If we are talking a forced situation a person.  If a person forces me to shoot that's on them.  An animal forcing me to shoot is acting on instinct.  A calculated situation of choice would be me choosing to shoot an animal for hunting or varmint/pest control.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 20, 2018)

Kill both

Why choose?


----------



## Cilleystring (Apr 20, 2018)

In general humans tend to piss me off more than animals just because we are so prevalent and nosey. I mean we got SJWs, insane incels, crazy religious fundamentalists, ugh and the worst - people of a different race than my own /sneed


----------



## Autopsy (Apr 20, 2018)

Do I get to eat the animal afterwords?


----------



## ICametoLurk (Apr 20, 2018)

Autopsy said:


> Do I get to eat the Human afterwords?


this tbh


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 21, 2018)

Definitely a person. People are worthless assholes, animals at least don't know any better.



Cilleystring said:


> In general humans tend to piss me off more than animals just because we are so prevalent and nosey. I mean we got SJWs, insane incels, crazy religious fundamentalists, ugh and the worst - people of a different race than my own /sneed



LOL, you actually give a shit about race? Sounds like we got an SJW in the house.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 21, 2018)

Is the animal a puppy?

Because I'm not going to kill a puppy.


----------



## Fareal (Apr 21, 2018)

OP, please don’t come to the Farms for your moral guidance.


----------



## Manah (Apr 22, 2018)

Cricket said:


> I eat animals all the time but not humans. Therefore I'm already responsible for many more animal than human deaths.




As someone who regularly eats humans,


----------



## Sir Auroras (Apr 22, 2018)

depends on the person or animal for me. If it's between my pet and some random stranger. That stranger is fucked. If it's family or something then that animal is screwed.

If I see a guy getting mauled on the side of the road, then shit not my problem. I keep on walking.


----------



## Power Armor (Apr 27, 2018)

Duke Nukem said:


> LOL, you actually give a shit about race? Sounds like we got an SJW in the house.


kill a nigger they're basically monkeys anyways


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 27, 2018)

Power Armor said:


> kill a nigger they're basically monkeys anyways



Watch out everybody, we got a badass over here.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 27, 2018)

Duke Nukem said:


> Watch out everybody, we got a badass over here.





Duke Nukem said:


> Definitely a person. People are worthless assholes, animals at least don't know any better.




lol.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 27, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> lol.



I'm honestly glad there's not much censorship here, but really, I gotta roll my eyes at how much overt racism there is here sometimes. It's probably just a shitty attempt to troll, but still.


----------



## Bassomatic (Apr 27, 2018)

Duke Nukem said:


> I'm honestly glad there's not much censorship here, but really, I gotta roll my eyes at how much overt racism there is here sometimes. It's probably just a shitty attempt to troll, but still.


Coming from someone who just said the entire homo sapian species is worthless the fact someone uses the word nigger really don't have much a high ground to gripe about.

Also as you said, there's no censorship here, and it's rare so a lot of people are edgy for the sake this might be one of the only places to use these terms and say things, we don't even support just to say it.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 27, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Coming from someone who just said the entire homo sapian species is worthless the fact someone uses the word nigger really don't have much a high ground to gripe about.
> 
> Also as you said, there's no censorship here, and it's rare so a lot of people are edgy for the sake this might be one of the only places to use these terms and say things, we don't even support just to say it.



You're reading too far into it, man. Sgt. Hartmann has the best approach to race relations, by the way.


----------



## Power Armor (Apr 27, 2018)

Duke Nukem said:


> I gotta roll my eyes at how much overt racism there is here sometimes.





Duke Nukem said:


> LOL, you actually give a shit about race? Sounds like we got an SJW in the house.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 27, 2018)

It's nothing personal, I just think saying shit like "kill niggers" is just an unfunny shit attempt at edgy trolling. It's hardly quality posting and overdone.


----------



## Power Armor (Apr 27, 2018)

Duke Nukem said:


> What's your point?


why are you gatekeeping the word "nigger" on kiwifarms of all places

nigger is funny because i was just making an easy, low hanging joke and you turned it into an entire tirade about "racism" and "trolling" on a website where we regularly make fun of people for being r*e*tarded on a daily basis. the word is funny because people like to flip the fuck out over it


----------



## Duke Nukem (Apr 27, 2018)

Power Armor said:


> why are you gatekeeping the word "nigger" on kiwifarms of all places
> 
> nigger is funny



If you're 12 years old and on 4chan, sure.


----------



## Power Armor (Apr 27, 2018)

i said the word nigger once and you went off the rails about racism lol


----------



## Kyria the Great (Apr 27, 2018)

Power Armor said:


> why are you gatekeeping the word "nigger" on kiwifarms of all places
> 
> nigger is funny because i was just making an easy, low hanging joke and you turned it into an entire tirade about "racism" and "trolling" on a website where we regularly make fun of people for being r*e*tarded on a daily basis. the word is funny because people like to flip the fuck out over it



Nigger is really low effort trolling as only edgy teens believe it is the coup de grace of insults and making people assmad.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't care much about nigger either way.

But just throwing it everywhere just makes you sound like a /pol/lack, and no one wants to sound like that.


----------



## Power Armor (May 3, 2018)

Kyria the Great said:


> Nigger is really low effort trolling as only edgy teens believe it is the coup de grace of insults and making people assmad.


dynastia can low effort post about the amount of bullets assault weapons carry and some idiot out there will still engage him after doing the same low effort shit for weeks

the best trolling is low effort trolling because there's always some dumbass out there that will actually bite. if you're putting in more effort than they are, you aren't trolling


----------



## Bassomatic (May 3, 2018)

Since nigger is low effort trolling, why don't you fucking kikes calm down.


----------



## jakefromstatefarm007 (May 6, 2018)

If I had to choose then it would be a person. Life is suffering and humans understand it on a grander scale as well as propagate it more than any animal, so I consider this to be mercy. Even better if the human in question hasn't reproduced. That way they can't bring other people in the world who can suffer then blame them if their life goes wrong as if they had nothing to do with it like most parents do.


----------



## Captain Oblivious (May 7, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> If it flies it dies.



If it cries, it dies.


----------



## UW 411 (May 7, 2018)

I _want_ to say human, but an animal would get me less time.

So animal. But ideally,  let it be a fair fight against an apex.

If I die, I deserve it then at least. Same goes for Bearsharktiger.


----------

